# Stolen from California bike found in ITALY, HELP!



## kdubovenko (Mar 19, 2009)

Hi Everyone,

I had my bikes stolen a year ago out of my house and had no hope of recovering them. By pure chance, a fellow biker notified me that he saw an add for my bike in Italy, here it is Bici Morewood Zama sospensione totale Downhill - Biciclette In vendita a Trento. This bike is my baby and I built it myself from the ground up. I would LOVE to get it back but have no idea how to proceed. Do you have any suggestions?

Thank you in advance,

-Konstantin


----------



## eric (Jan 22, 2004)

The only thing I can think of is getting somebody local to buy the bike (the asking price is silly low after all, less than the cost of an airline ticket), then comparing frame numbers and pressing charges with the seller afterwards.

As retarded as that sounds, it's probably a relatively sure way of getting the bike back, rather than first contacting the local police (who might ask you to file in person before they do anything).


----------

